# Volume levels for AVR, computer, media player



## Mikeythai (Aug 23, 2010)

I am using my computer as a media server. I'm playing my movies and music with VLC, Media Monkey and XMBC.

With seperate volume levels for AVR, computer, and media player program, what is the best way to increase volume? 

For instance, do I want to leave computer volume at 50% and do volume adjustments with the AVR alone?


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

That is what I did when I had a computer hooked up. Left computer at 75% and all computer program/media players at 100% then control volume with AVR.


----------



## Mikeythai (Aug 23, 2010)

Thanks. I'm trying to track down the odd bit of distortion. There are some deficiencies in my system and content, but I thought the volume levels were part of the problem.


----------



## Jasonpctech (Apr 20, 2010)

I adjust my AVR to a set volume. But I use Jriver as my HTPC interface & volume. I really like XBMC, PLEX and other software for the 10ft experience but find Jriver is my favorite from a audio video performance angle. I would expect multi user households would gravitate to a more familiar interface like WMC but Jriver is a audiophile or videophiles playground and gets better all the time. Give it a 30 day test drive along side your favorites. PS not a shill but a system builder and IT tech that uses and installs all of the for mentioned and others. PS try the Kylo browser family friendly and a great 10ft view.


----------



## Infrasonic (Sep 28, 2010)

Generally you'll want all of the digital volumes (your video player and windows itself) at 100% if you're outputting the audio via digital out (HDMI/optical) and control the overall system volume with the receiver. 

Be careful with VLC because its volume control actually goes up to 200% and it will add distortion if set that high.


----------



## Mikeythai (Aug 23, 2010)

Yes, thank you for that. It took me sooo long to figure that out about VLC, which I have otherwise used and enjoyed greatly.


----------

